# The Offseason,(July 4th)



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Here it is July 4th ,our crow hunting offseason.. Yet today while bass fishing, and then woodchuck hunting, I had a family of 5 crows two adults and three younger ones making lots of Noise.
Right next to my Jeep Wrangler YJ ,gathering and Picking up a few green apples out of the lawn near the passinger side of the jeep..

Seeing them up close and Hearing them dayly,makes me want to grab some proning tools,wire and some extra buckets.. To make up a few new brush blinds for October...So that they have time to camo in and for the wildlife to not get alarmed about the change in site.

Nip a new branches and wire them to make a dome and once Farmers Pick corn..Gather a few Corn stalks and stick them in to add some color and cover up small openings and movement inside..

Gather a small Note pad to take notes of shots fired and numbers of crows harvested. Testing the Calls and batteries,patterning some #6 ,#7 1/2 and #8 Shot into a cardboard sheet.

Ask around farmers that will allow you to be afield calling in crows when others aren't deer hunting in their area's...

Gather insite as to last years travel route,and New Spots that May help add you closer to the action. 
Touch Up gear as far as spray paint on decoys if fading to much.as Crows have that Shine on the feathers ...

Tring to figure out how I can make a pair of Bobblehead crow decoys..So the slight breeze will allow the head action to move slightly and add More Interest to a natural Look of crows feeding and calling out.

Fabricate Bins on the 4x4 quadrunner atv and on the Jeep Wrangler for carting decoys,chair,and gear.

Best wishes all, And I Just can not wait till October arrives....

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Pfeiferada (Feb 12, 2007)

too bad you have to wait until October, here in MN we start up on July 15! I'm not sure if I'll be out on the opener, but I'll be out that first week for sure!

I heard a rumor that the reason they started the season on July 15 was because that is traditionally the day that the young crows separate from their parents. Anyone know if that's true?

Who else is going out on the MN opener?


----------



## PredatorCaller (Mar 13, 2009)

I definately be out there opening morning.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Scottie,

I can tell your very enthusiastic in regard to hunting the crows! I used to hunt crows in New York State many years ago. There are a fair amount of crows in NY State depending where you go. We don't hardly see a crow out here in Kansas until the fall.

I hope you have a very good season this year.

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Bob A.,

It's such a rush,Addiction and Goal To outsmart them....

September can't get here Fast enough . Tonight after work I took out my Digital Camera along with my 19 year old nephew with his camera and both sat in different spots to get some wildlife pics of deer,crows,woodchucks,squirrels and such..My First three Pics were of a bedded 8 point buck,15 feet from me in hay that hasn't even had first cutting chopped from it yet,So it's over my hips.yet I heard a deer sneezing over the ridge in the field so I got ready,as I stepped up I seen a deer walking right to left.. and then Noticed the rack only in the grass as the bedded buck turned his head.
I Took two pics of his antlers while bedded,yet Camera's Focus on the closest item first,So they Pics wasn't to clear,then the Buck stepped up and ran 10 feet and looked back at me as i got a good side view pose with him facing me. 8 pointer in velvet with a 14"-16" Spread,his G2's Maybe 4" long....Not Large yet Can't eat them antlers...Next few Pics was of that same Buck 200 yards away with a doe standing in the feild grasing and 4 turkeys in the back ground behind them as I zoomed in my 12x Camera.. and took the Pic, then I headed into the woods and got a Pic of a woodchuck,then two fawns and two fawns feeding from their mom,yet very fuzzy, and then a fuzzy pic of a squirrel also..then I called it a day as Skeeters chewed up this skinny 145 lb frame farely good.

Was thinking of carting a few pallets afield tomorrow to use as floors in some ground brush blinds,So I can stand out of the mud with them days when the frozen ground thaws and adds 16 pounds of mud on them rubber boots while calling in commen crows.

Gathering some Pine Branches Tomorrow,As the boss wants a few Pine trees at work trimmed,As Most of the lower branches are that Nice Dead Brown color.. So I'll Test out my climbing deer stand out before season,climbing the pines and cutting branches as I make my way up the tree, with my tree stand loaded in my jeep Wrangler and my safety Harness and a rachet Tie down,to Ankor the Climber flatform to the tree as I stand on it to saw branches in reach...

Would just Stand in the Bucket of the Backhoe at work to cut from,Yet No one Else knows how to Run or Start or drive the backhoe just me ..And the other workers won't run the chain saw for the boss As they tell the Boss he isn't payin' them High Dollars for landscaping,So instead I have to get told to do the work,As I am not one to turn away Work..Even at my normal pay As it all adds up to pay my bills,place food on the table,and allow a bit for gear or goodies...

Thanks for your reply..Month and a half away.. and I get to glow as i hit my first crows of season.

Best wishes 
Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Scottie,

I can tell that a guy like you has the right attitude and will get ahead in life, you have a far better work ethic than your co-workers!

It sounds to me like you like the whole experience of just getting out, even if your not shooting. This is a good thing, as the hunting season is far to short!

Just food for thought here..... you can take a 4x8 piece of plywood and you can cut up enough for 4 blinds at 4x4 square to lay on the ground.

Talk with you soon.

Bob Aronsohn

p.s. If you Google "Bob Aronsohn" on the internet you will see a predator hunting talk show listed. Click onto where it says Bob Aronsohn busting crows. It's a one hour talk show that I was on last month and you can listen to it if you wish too.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Bob Aronsohn, I Downloaded it.. Shortly after sitting down with the headset on to listen to it my nephew stopped over to visit. So after hearing how you got the interest to harvest great numbers of crows while at football practise...I Got pulled away to see what the nephew was up to and head out the door to do some fishing...

I Have tomorrow off at the fur tannery work I work. So I will be able to fit in some time to listen to it fully and gather more about how you got started and see what I can learn on harvesting commen crows, as I don't think we have Fish crows or the other one you mentioned...

Tomorrow is also my free day to Build my reese hitch for my 92 Jeep Wrangler thats lifted and running 31" tires on it.. as I have no way now to cart my 4x4 atv to the woods for my wife to be able to cart out her first deer with,As we don't get to hunt each day together as i work days,she works overnights...

But we may end up setting for buyin a hitch for her 05 Jeep Liberty,As she hates climbing up so high to drive my jeep..then she can also Lock her archery gear in her Jeep,I Have to Pick out a few Key deer trails for her so that I can clear some shooting lanes and get them marked out for her 15,20 and 30 yard pins. And a solid tree for one of the buddy ladder stands...

So many things to do yet for crow season,deer season and this year I want to try out my new 870 .12 gauge express with mod,imp,full chokes on ducks and geese with some 3" Shells..

I Look forword to the day I can cart in my first Or maybe only Pride and Joy Odd colorfaze crow to have mounted like some your have displayed..

I Was Tring to Picture the 4x8 plywood Blind you mentioned,as to how I could get 4 out of 1 sheet...

I Can See how I could Make a few Cuts on my Table saw and get 2 ground blinds outta 1 sheet of 4x8....

Leaving the sheet 8 foot long... And setting my Guides on my saw to cut out 4 peices 12" by 8' long ( Side Panels )
then there is a 4 foot wide by 8 foot long peice left, Cut it down the center so that I have 2 peices of plywood 24" x 8' and use them peices for the (Top ) of the blind...And Lay a thick Tarp on the soil and place the box shape over the tarp with a Hinged Upper area on the Top to flip open to shoot.

As I Don't think my shoulders are wider then 24" and I am only 145 lbs..So I think Back to front layin' on the ground, I could fit with ease in a 12" High box...

So If at all Posible and you don't mind some chair time and typing. Exsplain a Bit more into Making four blind units from a sheet of 4x8 please..

As it may work for me in some Open Soybean fields on crows,also work nice on the river bank for ducks...

Best wishes and Thanks for the reply and change to hear a Bit into your world..

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Scottie,

I must have been brain dead when I said four pieces out of a 4x8 piece of plywood!

Just cut one piece in half and you will have good footing for two blinds not four.

Talk with you soon.

Bob Aronsohn


----------

